# Cylinder numbering.



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Can someone please confirm which cylinder is no1,2,3 etc


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Cylinder #1 is usually the furthest forward.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers Hugh. Got told drivers side front is 1 then front passenger side 2 then works it way back.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

Drivers side front going back 1,3,5 rear, front passenger side 2,4,6 rear.


----------

